# Gans 356 First Impressions



## Cubeologist (Mar 27, 2015)

I have added time stamps on the left of the video if you want to skip to any specific section. Hope you all enjoy seeing this new puzzle!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Mar 27, 2015)

Man that looks strange, but very cool


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 27, 2015)

This has the coolest mechanism


----------



## cashis (Mar 27, 2015)

I am super excited for this


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't want to look stupid, but, I have to ask this: there are many models of the last Gans, I have one, with the weird core, but I Bought it in 2013... so is different from the 356?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> I don't want to look stupid, but, I have to ask this: there are many models of the last Gans, I have one, with the weird core, but I Bought it in 2013... so is different from the 356?


Yes this basically is brand new technology. They basically reinvented the core again.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice video! You are right up there with the best reviewers!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 27, 2015)

I want one.... This looks perfect.


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 27, 2015)

JeffDelucia said:


> Man that looks strange, but very cool


It is very cool honestly. I am really enjoying solving with this puzzle




Praetorian said:


> This has the coolest mechanism


I have since learned that you can open up the corners to add weights to your liking. Other than the small lockup that the corners cause (very minimal), I have found nothing wrong.




MarcelP said:


> Nice video! You are right up there with the best reviewers!


Wow, thank you Marcel. I really appreciate it. I love making videos.



ViolaBouquet said:


> I want one.... This looks perfect.


It is really good I have to say. I enjoy the feel much more than the 357.


----------



## Phinagin (Mar 27, 2015)

Does it feel small, because I have only ever dealt with 57 mm and I feel like 56 would make a difference?


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 27, 2015)

I want to get my hands on this in order to complete my collection. I am not sure that 56 vs 57 will make a huge difference outside of the first 3-5 solves when switching between them. Once your hand adjusts with a few solves I think you will not feel a large difference. The core looks head and shoulders above the 357 and the fact that it is more stable and is not as prone to losing its shape during solves without perfect technique only makes me want it more.

I don't have a friend that has connections in Hong Kong however so I will be waiting patiently for it to come to the US


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 27, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Does it feel small, because I have only ever dealt with 57 mm and I feel like 56 would make a difference?



It's going to make a difference, but not enough to matter much more than the performance.


----------



## trackdork (Mar 27, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Not exatly a review, but the forum made me choose that prefix. I have added time stamps on the left of the video if you want to skip to any specific section. Hope you all enjoy seeing this new puzzle!



Excellent review and well-done video! I'm so happy you did that - any video I would have thrown together would have been decidedly low-budget compared to that. Maybe my other cubes being more broken-in has something to do with it because during a solve I can't quite get the same level of corner cut on this puzzle. Also could be because of how fluidly it turns - having to exert more pressure to force a corner cut definitely interrupts the flow.


----------



## champoo (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm probably gonna buy this cube, I have only one 3x3 that needs an update. So long Zhanchi!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 28, 2015)

Is it as fast as a 357, or does the added weight slow it down?


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 29, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Is it as fast as a 357, or does the added weight slow it down?



Mine isn't quite as fast as the 57mm, but it is still quick.


----------



## TGC (Apr 2, 2015)

You should try putting the 356 core in the 357, just to see if it works?


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 21, 2015)

I got 2 bottles of lubes along with my gans 356 master edition. It was written standard on one and gummy on another using a marker. They were gans lubes. I havent used them on my cubes, Have anyone else used them ? are they good ?


----------

